
Brazilian Sikur launches GranitePhone, a BlackPhone competitor - Tepix
http://granitephone.com/
======
Tepix
Here are the specs:

CPU Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 octa-core 64bits

GPU Qualcomm Adreno™ 405

RAM 2GB

DISPLAY 5-inch Full-HD

OPERATING SYSTEM Granite OS

INTERNAL STORAGE 16GB

CAMERA BACK 16MP / FRONT 8MP

POWER 2700mAh battery

The blackphone 2 specs are at [http://www.kickmobiles.com/blackphone-2-secure-
phone-row-2-p...](http://www.kickmobiles.com/blackphone-2-secure-phone-
row-2-pin-plug-100-silent-world-minutes#product-specification)

Of course, specs aren't the core focus for phones like these.

